# K-P govt for inclusion of 9 projects in CPEC



## Dawood Ibrahim

PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) government has prepared a list of nine projects for inclusion in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor and in this regard a delegation of experts will visit China next month.

K-P Minister for Education, Energy and Power Muhammad Atif Khan stated this while chairing a review meeting of Energy and Power Department, on Tuesday.

The list includes seven projects of 1,978 megawatts costing $6,919 million in the hydel sector in Chitral, and two projects of oil refinery in Kohat and a transmission line from Chitral to Chakdara in oil and gas sector.

The meeting was briefed in detail regarding the ongoing, new and proposed projects of energy and power sector and certain decisions were taken in this regard.

Close ad X


It was informed about the progress of Sharmai, Jabori, Lawi, Karora, Daral Khwar and Matiltan power projects besides running of canal project and provision of electricity to flood-affected villages of the Chitral district. Similarly, a consultant for 300 megawatts Balakot Hydel Power Project has been hired and will soon be launched with the support of Asian Development Bank (ADB).

Two projects of canal pilot project will be completed by the end of the month, he said and added that soliarisation of 8,000 schools and 182 basic health units will be made in collaboration with the ADB, while work on solarisation of 6,000 villages had already been approved. The minister directed the authorities concerned to include 1,000 mosques in the solarisation projects too.

Atif, while directing the quarter concerned to accelerate work on hydel power projects, said 150 out of 356 micro hydel power projects have been completed and ensured the completion of remaining projects by December 31, 2017.

The meeting, besides others, was also attended by Secretary Energy and Power Engineer Naeem Khan, K-P PEDO CEO Akbar Ayub, KPOGCL CEO Raziuddin and Chief Planning Officer Syed Zainullah Shah.

_Published in The Express Tribune, March 15th, 2017._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pak.one

A man was saying that cpec is false and it is only govt stunt about chinese investment then a weak old man was on tv said i will never go to china, chinese must came here .i don't know what happens now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## usamafarooqui2

Pak.one said:


> A man was saying that cpec is false and it is only govt stunt about chinese investment then a weak old man was on tv said i will never go to china, chinese must came here .i don't know what happens now.



must be RAW agentD


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

Pak.one said:


> A man was saying that cpec is false and it is only govt stunt about chinese investment then a weak old man was on tv said i will never go to china, chinese must came here .i don't know what happens now.


I believe, the Chinese did meet the weak man a few days ago. And probably they have started to understand that to get the Federal throne in Pakistan you need to have favour from "Certain friendly countries" too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shahbaz baig

now why cant Baluchistan Govt include several projects in CPEC


----------



## Salza

Lure and perils of CPEC. Everyone wants a good piece of cake.


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

shahbaz baig said:


> now why cant Baluchistan Govt include several projects in CPEC


Because the Sardars say, "Give us money, we will carry out projects for our people ourselves, and don't ask for hisab kitab in the end, we will start chanting Azadi slogans"


----------



## Little Falcon

usamafarooqui2 said:


> must be RAW agentD


-_-



Pak.one said:


> A man was saying that cpec is false and it is only govt stunt about chinese investment then a weak old man was on tv said i will never go to china, chinese must came here .i don't know what happens now.


Any proof? BTW his point of "chinese must came here" is wrong, I dont want Pakistan to be dependent on Foreign people like Gulf countries.


----------

